# fecha correcta: de 4 de enero al 7 de febrero de 2001



## odizzy

Hola,

Gustaría de saber cómo escribir la siguiente fecha en español:

“Obras expostas de 4 de Janeiro a 7 de Fevereiro de 2001.”

Será:
“Obras expuestas de 4 de enero al 7 de febrero de 2001.”

O será:
“Obras expuestas de 4 de enero al 7 de febrero del 2001.”

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dianette

Para mí queda más bonito: "Obras expuestas del 4 de enero al 7 de febrero del 2001.


----------



## odizzy

Muchas gracias!


----------



## FerGilmour

Coincido con Dianette. "Del/al", o "desde el/hasta el" son las dos únicas formas que vale la pena considerar para fechas completas, y en este caso, corresponde utilizar la primera.


----------



## odizzy

Muchas gracias!


----------



## odizzy

Para quem tiver a mesma dúvida que eu, aqui fica a forma correcta de escrever a data (ao contrário do que me indicaram): 4 de enero de (e não "del") 2001.
Um link da RAE com mais informação: http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=7Yloy2M3SD6pcC3Zyx


----------



## FerGilmour

Odizzy, vejo que não me expressei bem. o "Del/al deve-se utilizar para datas completas ou referindo-se aos dias, e não aos anos. Por exemplo, falar assim: "Estuve enfermo *del* 4 *al* 8 de enero *de *2014. Utilizar nessa frase "*de* 4 *a* 8 de enero de 2014" é incorreto. 
O DPD não esta fazendo referência a períodos de tempo, somente fala de *datas*. Pode ter certeza, meu amigo, que a forma correta de expressar o que você quer traduzir é "Obras expuestas DEL 4 de enero AL 7 de febrero de 2001".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português: obras expostas *do *(de+o) 4 de janeiro *ao *(a+o) 7 de fevereiro...
Em espanhol: obras expuestas *del *(de+el) 4 de enero *al *(a+el) 7 de febrero...

Em português: obras expostas *de *... *a *...
Em espanhol: obras expuestas *de *... *a *...

Otra cosita: ninguém aqui nestes foros está ganhando nada (a não ser talvez satisfação) pela ajuda que presta ou tenta prestar a quem solicita, como você. Se alguém não ficou satisfeito com a ajuda que recebeu, deveria ainda assim agradecer, pois a tentativa de ajuda foi de boa fé. Pronto, falei.


----------



## FerGilmour

_"__El MUPAM acogerá *del *20 de enero *al *5 de abril una muestra de Pedro de Mena"
_http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/cultura-00621/noticia-malaga-cultura-obras-museo-ruso-expondran-forma-exclusiva-malaga-20150102170443.html
"BMW será este año patrocinador de ARCOmadrid 2015, la feria de arte contemporáneo por excelencia que se celebrará *del *25 de febrero *al *1 de marzo de 2015"
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/spain/pressDetail.html?title=las-obras-finalistas-del-29%C2%BA-premio-bmw-de-pintura-se-expondr%C3%A1n-en-en-la-feria-internacional-de-arte&outputChannelId=37&id=T0204722ES&left_menu_item=node__4095
"La Exposición se realiza *del *23 de Julio *al *2 de Agosto de 2015"
http://www.exposicionrural.com.ar/faqs.html
"Además, *del *25 *al *28 de marzo, se realiza el primer Congreso Latinoamericano de Reproducción Animal "
Fecha y horario: *Del *25 *al *29 de Marzo de 10 a 20hs
http://hostnewstraveller.com.ar/index.php/news/3972/16
"El WWDC 15 de Apple ya tiene fecha: será *del *8 *al *12 de junio
http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnologia/noticias/6629263/04/15/El-WWDC-15-de-Apple-ya-tiene-fecha-sera-del-8-al-12-de-junio.html#.Kku89Vp085GBIjN

Si no sé, callo. Si sé, afirmo. Y si me equivoco, que no es precisamente el caso, pido disculpas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El jalón de orejas no ha sido para ti, Fer.


----------



## FerGilmour

Lo sé, WSE, lo sé. Lo que hice fue lo mismo, sólo que con ejemplos de aquello que es "lo contrario de lo que me indicaron". Cualquiera puede decir que yo me equivoco. Pero contra la evidencia no hay acusación posible. Ni razonable.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Entendido. Cambio y afuera.


----------



## odizzy

Em português de Portugal escreve-se: “Obras expostas de 4 de janeiro a 7 de fevereiro de 2001”.

FerGilmour, eu percebi que a sua resposta se referia às contrações “del/al” antes dos dias que, de facto, escrevi mal na minha pergunta. De qualquer forma, a minha questão era sobre o “de” ou o “del” antes do ano (essa é a única diferença entre as duas opções que apresento na pergunta), e como concordou com a resposta de Dianette fiquei a achar que o “del” antes do ano era o correcto.

WhoSoyEu, se ler os posts anteriores verificará que eu agradeci às duas pessoas que me ajudaram. Por isso não compreendo o seu tom que parece indicar que eu sou mal-agradecida ou que ofendi alguém. O meu último post tem unicamente o objetivo (como lá está escrito) de ajudar outras pessoas que podem ter a mesma dúvida que eu. Sem o meu último post, quem lesse poderia ficar a pensar que a frase “del 4 de enero al 7 de febrero del 2001” está correta, e não está. Agora que já sei que se deve escrever “del 4 de enero al 7 de febrero de 2001” achei que era meu dever partilhar essa informação com o fórum e esperar que fosse útil para alguém.


----------



## FerGilmour

Odizzy, sin problemas de mi parte. Continuaré ayudando cada vez que pueda, el español es mi lengua nativa, además de haberla estudiado en dos carreras diferentes y trabajar con ella todo el tiempo. 
Mis saludos.


----------



## odizzy

Agradeço a sua ajuda, FerGilmour. Continuamente me vão surgindo novas dúvidas em espanhol, e estas coisas pequenas como contrações e proposições são sempre as mais difíceis. Nunca tive intenção de criar problemas. Saludos.


----------



## FerGilmour

Ayudaré siempre que me sea posible, odizzy. Pero ahora, ¡a seguir trabajando! 
Un respetuoso saludo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

odizzy said:


> Para quem tiver a mesma dúvida que eu, aqui fica a forma correcta de escrever a data (ao contrário do que me indicaram): 4 de enero de (e não "del") 2001.
> Um link da RAE com mais informação: http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=7Yloy2M3SD6pcC3Zyx



Oddizy, sua frase "ao contrário do que me indicaram" é uma censura. Talvez não tenha sido a intenção, mas...


----------



## FerGilmour

WSE e odizzy, peço um favor. Vejam no link o ponto* 4. c)*.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

odizzy said:


> eu agradeci às duas pessoas que me ajudaram.



*É verdade, você agradeceu, não preste atenção às agressões*


----------



## Dianette

FerGilmour said:


> WSE e odizzy, peço um favor. Vejam no link o ponto* 4. c)*.



Yo solo dije que me suena más bonito así  

Agradezco a a todos sus gentiles aportes. 

Aprovechabdo todo este debate, me permito compartirles algo que pienso: los idiomas son una herramienta de comunicación. Tienen reglas y normas, por supuesto, pero no podemos ser tan puristas. Si es del o de no cambia el sentido del mensaje, verdad? Puede ser que en mi ciudad se diga de una manera y en la tuya de otra. Que en Portugal se hable así y en Brasil asado. Es la maravilla de la interacción de la comunicación. Y este espacio que tenemos en los foros es profundamente enriquecedor, compartiendo con personas en diferentes partes del mundo y con los más diversos bagajes. Y, humildemente, agradezco a todos los que escriben y a los que nos leen. 

Abrazos desde el hemisferio sur!!


----------

